# DO B6 S4 WHEELS FIT B5 A4 ? 18 inch?



## mossyrock (Dec 22, 2009)

oK....OF YOU ANSWER yes how can they?SPACERS ONLY?? according to the tire guys they have a 45-48 offset. I am told this will not work. ANYWAY I am looking at the 18 inchers...maybe the 17.....I see them on cars but dont want to runs spacers
http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1...2.htm


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: DO B6 S4 WHEELS FIT B5 A4 ? 18 inch? (mossyrock)*

pretty sure the oem B6 S4 wheels have an et of +42 
if theyre oem theyll bolt up fine from what Ive seen.


----------

